# What fighters do you think shouldn't have gotten a spot in SSB3DS?



## saehanfox (Oct 5, 2014)

...and what fighters should take their place? I was disappointed that jigglypuff is still here and they put in Dark Pit and Dr. Mario not as costumes but as fighters. I also think Star Fox deserves another rep (Krystal) and Diddy Kong should return.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 5, 2014)

...Diddy Kong IS in Smash 4

Dark pit needs to go, I'm ok with the rest.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark Pit.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark pit, geez... To much fire emblem characters IMO...Probly because I dont play them


----------



## Cress (Oct 5, 2014)

Bye Bye Duck Hunt
Hello Lucas.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 5, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Bye Bye Duck Hunt
> Hello Lucas.


Ness, get PK Freeze custom special, sorted.

You have Lucas back :U


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

Definitely Dark Pit. Dr Mario also shouldn't be there even though I loved being him in Melee. I'm really glad that the original 12 fighter from the N64 are still in it even if Jigglypuff is still in it haha.


----------



## Cress (Oct 5, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Ness, get PK Freeze custom special, sorted.
> 
> You have Lucas back :U



No, he doesn't have the hair.
Or the amazing up and down smash.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Oct 5, 2014)

Duck Hunt and Wii Fit Trainer. They both seem weird and out of place for a Smash game.


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark Pit, Robin, and possibly Greninja. Maybe Wii Fit Trainer too...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark pit, Dr. Mario, duck hunt dog

Don't care for little mac and captain falcon either. And Marth and ike can go die too


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark Pit (sorry D: ), PAC-MAN, Wii fit Trainer, Lucina, and Duck Hunt Dog should not be in Smash because they make no sense. Either they are clones or don't really have any sort of identity or popularity, in other words who wanted them before they were announced? And Dr.Mario I forgot him.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr. Mario, Dark Pit, Lucina, Falco (my favourite in Melee), Toon Link and Ganondorf. 

They had 3 games to get Ganondorf right and yet they still give him Captain Falcon's moves.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Dark Pit honestly.

Maybe Dr. Mario, but hey he was my one of my mains in Melee, so I'm not complaining.

Also, I'm glad that Jiggles was buffed to be like Melee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Dark Pit (sorry D: ), PAC-MAN, Wii fit Trainer, Lucina, and Duck Hunt Dog should not be in Smash because they make no sense. Either they are clones or don't really have any sort of identity or popularity, in other words who wanted them before they were announced? And Dr.Mario I forgot him.


*I wanted Pac Man and DHD in.... :C
*


----------



## Isabella (Oct 6, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Dark pit, geez... To much fire emblem characters IMO...Probly because I dont play them


Pit is from Kid Icarus haha

Dark Pit was unnecessary. Duck Hunt is a cute character but I honestly don't think people even know where the character came from so it just seemed really out of it. Wii Fit isn't all that great of a character either..I was expecting more.

I would add back Pokemon Trainer, Ice Climbers, and Lucas.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 6, 2014)

Isabella said:


> Pit is from Kid Icarus haha
> 
> Dark Pit was unnecessary. Duck Hunt is a cute character but I honestly don't think people even know where the character came from so it just seemed really out of it. Wii Fit isn't all that great of a character either..I was expecting more.
> 
> I would add back Pokemon Trainer, Ice Climbers, and Lucas.



I know he was from kid icarus. But I also meant there is too many fire emblem characthers  As a gender bending Marth version... Lucina. ppppft


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2014)

Tortimer

edit: I thought the topic said "should"!

In that case, I agree, Dark Pit.


----------



## Flop (Oct 6, 2014)

Some characters they should have never introduced:
Dark Pit (really?)
Shulk (wtf happened there? )
Palutena (okay then that was unexpected)
Little Mac (holy jesus OP)
Duck Hunt (cringes at the dog's haunting laugh)
Mr. Game & Watch (groan)
R.O.B. (just why?)
Dr Mario (not even necessary;  just like Dark Pit. Really?)


Some characters they should have brought back:
Lucas (better than Ness)
Wolf (As much as I hated him, he shouldn't have been cut)
Young Link (Substitute for Toon Link instead)
PICHUUUUUUU <3 (I don't even care Pichu is bae)


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2014)

um don't hate on duck hunt dog please.
Get rid of Lucina she is just female marth even though marth already looks like a girl


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cory said:


> um don't hate on duck hunt dog please.
> Get rid of Lucina she is just female marth even though marth already looks like a girl



Lol I thought marth was a girl in melee.. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think Dark Pit, Dr. Mario, and Duck Hunt should all go.. maybe even Lucario even though I semi like him. I just deeply prefer mewtwo..

I think Mewtwo, Pichu, Lucas and Wolf should all be brought back!!


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2014)

Dark Pit (uhh really?)
Duck Hunt (kinda off)


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Dark Pit (uhh really?)
> Duck Hunt (kinda off)



um i think he is a important part of smash bros so pls don't hate


----------



## savanna (Oct 6, 2014)

Lucina. It would've been more interesting if they replaced her with Chrom.

I think that the Wii Fit Trainer was a cool addition but a lot of people seem to hate on him/her.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

duck hunt and r.o.b
just. why
also mii fighters are cool because i can FINALLY make hetalia/homestuck characters beat the crap out of each other. that is, when/if i get the game. i'll just borrow my friend's copy then.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop said:


> Some characters they should have never introduced:
> Dark Pit (really?)
> Shulk (wtf happened there? )
> Palutena (okay then that was unexpected)
> ...


B...but.. Shulk... Xenoblade... Chronicles... waaaaahhh..


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, most of you guys are really harsh on the Duck Hunt Dog.
He's like the best character ever.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 6, 2014)

I like everything. More characters are good in general in my opinion.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> B...but.. Shulk... Xenoblade... Chronicles... waaaaahhh..



He WASN'T feeling it.
Also, I really need to play Xenoblade Chronicles...but it's expensive.. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like everything. More characters are good in general in my opinion.


Agreed ten-fold.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop said:


> Some characters they should have never introduced:
> Dark Pit (really?)
> Shulk (wtf happened there? )
> Palutena (okay then that was unexpected)
> ...




Every character included has a reason.

Dark Pit - Kid Icarus Uprising was a big hit over in Japan, and Dark Pit was a popular character.
Shulk - Xenoblade Chronicles was also a big hit in Japan, and nearly didnt make it over to the States.
Palutena - Kid Icarus Uprising
Little Mac - OP as hell, but a fun new addition, harkening back to the old Punch Out title on the NES.
Duck Hunt - a Joke character, similar to ROB64 from Brawl
Mr. Game & Watch - Returning joke character from Melee
R.O.B. - Again, a joke character
Dr Mario - Popular title back in the day when it released in Japan


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> He WASN'T feeling it.
> Also, I really need to play Xenoblade Chronicles...but it's expensive..


But its supposed to be Shulk time! XD


----------



## Jawile (Oct 6, 2014)

Dark Pit and Lucina. One is literally just an alt color, and Lucina, just... I don't know. Just not really liking her.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Dark pit, geez... To much fire emblem characters IMO...Probly because I dont play them



OH MY GOD WILL PEOPLE GIVE THIS A REST

THERE'S MARIO, DR MARIO, LUIGI, PEACH, ROSALINA, BOWSER, BOWSER JR, WARIO, AND YOSHI. POKEMON WE HAVE PIKACHU, CHARIZARD, LUCARIO, JIGGLYPUFF, AND GRENINJA. ZELDA WE HAVE SHIEK, ZELDA, LINK, TOON LINK, AND GANONDORF. But oh my god heaven forbid lesser loved series get a few more characters on the roster. Four Fire Emblem reps is not too much and three Kid Icarus reps isn't either. While somebody other than Dark Pit would have been nice, can this whiny rhetoric get dropped? I see it everywhere and it's annoying. If any series should have characters dropped it's Mario.


----------



## Flop (Oct 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> OH MY GOD WILL PEOPLE GIVE THIS A REST
> 
> THERE'S MARIO, DR MARIO, LUIGI, PEACH, ROSALINA, BOWSER, BOWSER JR, WARIO, AND YOSHI. POKEMON WE HAVE PIKACHU, CHARIZARD, LUCARIO, JIGGLYPUFF, AND GRENINJA. ZELDA WE HAVE SHIEK, ZELDA, LINK, TOON LINK, AND GANONDORF. But oh my god heaven forbid lesser loved series get a few more characters on the roster. Four Fire Emblem reps is not too much and three Kid Icarus reps isn't either. While somebody other than Dark Pit would have been nice, can this whiny rhetoric get dropped? I see it everywhere and it's annoying. If any series should have characters dropped it's Mario.


I agree completely with this. I only included some of them simply because I don't find them necessary to SSB4.  They'll never cut any of the Mario/Zelda/Pok?mon fighters because they're "veterans" to the series.  If anything, Greninja wasn't needed at all.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 6, 2014)

What you just say about Jigglypuff you wanna fight me bro?!?!?!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> No, he doesn't have the hair.
> Or the amazing up and down smash.



Are you bloody kidding me what is this I don't even.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually don't mind most of the new additions (though the "clones" are a bit excessive) and it's great to have such a huge roster. I'm just sad that they replaced some fan-favorites with the newcomers, including my favorite from Brawl: Lucas.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop said:


> Some characters they should have never introduced:
> Dark Pit (really?)
> Shulk (wtf happened there? )
> Palutena (okay then that was unexpected)
> ...



Lucas and Pichu are just stupid clones (lol jk I love them) and you just named off a bunch of Veterans who will never be removed ever and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## a potato (Oct 6, 2014)

Tom Nook. B)

They should replace Link because I cannot stand the Zelda series. 

And yes, I do realize that will most likely never happen.

EDIT: I thought the title said *should*


----------



## Flop (Oct 6, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Lucas and Pichu are just stupid clones (lol jk I love them) and you just named off a bunch of Veterans who will never be removed ever and there is nothing you can do about it.


Hence, why I said characters that *should* have never been introduced to the series. I never said take them out. I just simply wish they were never included.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2014)

Charizard like wtf??? Where is mewtwo


----------



## Flop (Oct 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Charizard like wtf??? Where is mewtwo


Transformation fighters were excluded,  so Pok?mon Trainer became Charizard because Mewtwo isn't good enough for them ;(


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually like Charizard... though I still wish mewtwo would have been included..


----------



## CR33P (Oct 7, 2014)

dr mario y pit
needs more zelda


----------



## Coach (Oct 8, 2014)

Dark Pit needs to Disappear. 

I want Lucas back (Even though I never played as him), and an extra Animal crossing character would've been interesting.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

Coach said:


> Dark Pit needs to Disappear.
> 
> I want Lucas back (Even though I never played as him), and an extra Animal crossing character would've been interesting.



why you wanna be ISABELLE
tiny dog beating up on bowser and wii fit trainer
"no mayor you cant pUT IT THERE" (PUNCHES VILLAGER INTO OBLIVION)
*ITS TOO CLOSE TO THE FCKN EVENT PLAZA MAYOR*


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 8, 2014)

CHARIZARD. I despite him. 



> darkpitdarkpitdarkpitdarkpit[/QUOTE[
> 
> He's in because they had spare time and made character alts (Marth's Lucina, Mario's Dr Mario, Pit's Dark Pit) to give the roster a bit more oomph. Him being in and/or not being in wouldn't make a difference to the roster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 8, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> why you wanna be ISABELLE
> tiny dog beating up on bowser and wii fit trainer
> "no mayor you cant pUT IT THERE" (PUNCHES VILLAGER INTO OBLIVION)
> *ITS TOO CLOSE TO THE FCKN EVENT PLAZA MAYOR*


Nah man, totes would be Resetti.

If Little Mac can go from AT to a playable character, why couldn't Resetti? :c


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Nah man, totes would be Resetti.
> 
> If Little Mac can go from AT to a playable character, why couldn't Resetti? :c



but this is funnier


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Are you still bitter that you lost a 2 week bet



Somewhat... I still hate him as a character.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 8, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Somewhat... I still hate him as a character.


Why?? He represents the 'Zapper' era and a lot of people knew who he was, but many didn't know who Ice Climbers where.


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Why?? He represents the 'Zapper' era and a lot of people knew who he was, but many didn't know who Ice Climbers where.



I don't care if I know them or not, I care if I like them and I feel like they are a good choice. Duck Hunt is one of the worst choices. He doesn't fit in at all, every other character fits in in some way. (Even Wii Fit Trainer) but Duck Hunt just seems WAY too out of place and his moveset just feels like they took a bunch of ideas from other characters and tried to cram it into is moveset. It's so awkward. And why is the bird helping him.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> Duck Hunt (cringes at the dog's haunting laugh)
> Mr. Game & Watch (groan)
> R.O.B. (just why?)



Your opinion is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2014)

Dark Pit, Falco, Lucina, Ganon, Dr. Mario, and Toon Link. Just for the fact that moveset diversity>character diversity. So tired of clone characters even if they have like one or two slightly changed things.

Also Sonic and Diddy, just because.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't really like Greninja that much, but I think It's nice that they added quite a few new fighters to choose from, even if they are clones.


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Dark Pit, Falco, Lucina, Ganon, Dr. Mario, and Toon Link. Just for the fact that moveset diversity>character diversity. So tired of clone characters even if they have like one or two slightly changed things.
> 
> Also Sonic and Diddy, just because.



Most of my mains are clones (Lucina, Dark Pit, and Toon Link), and I know they get hate for being clones. If they do get cut, (not expecting Dark Pit to be in the next one unless Uprising 2 comes out) I really wouldn't care much. I just like them more than their counterpart, whether it be because of battle style or I just like the character more. I'd be a little mad if they got cut, but that's fine if they did. (not really but whatever)

And I'd be fine with Sonic and Diddy leaving.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Oct 9, 2014)

I had a stupidly long, in-depth post explaining my opinions, but here's the cut-down version:


*Dr. Mario* - Glad he was cut from Brawl, no idea why he's back.
*Ganondorf* - They've had 3 games to give him a unique moveset. He's the goddam King of Darkness and yet he plays like a fat Captain Falcon. Cut him, or overhaul him. Don't keep torturing him like this.
*Charizard/Lucario/Greninja* - I don't... know... what they're doing with Pokemon. Pikachu/Jigglypuff should be kept, but beyond them it's hard to add a singular and iconic character because the franchise iterates through movies, games, and shows so quickly. People want Mewtwo back. Sure, why not.
*Dark Pit* - "Let's cut down on clone characters. Now here's a character that is literally the clone of Pit." ~ Sakurai
*Lucina* - See above, except replace "clone" with "descendant" and "Pit" with "Marth." Have Marth or Lucina, no point in both. If they keep Lucina, replace Robin with someone else from the Fire Emblem series, preferably a mage/wizard for the sake of moveset diversity. Personal input? Nergal, Validar, or another villain.
*Toon Link* - Again... another clone. Him I'm less upset about, since the Toon-Zelda games have at least an established series (Wind Waker/Spirit Tracks/Phantom Hourglass).
*Duck Hunt Dog* - Ok. Wait. What. Duck Hunt was released in 1984-86 and hasn't had any sort of update since. In addition, the Dog and Ducks were just.... things in the game. They might as well have made characters out of the cardboard cut-outs from Hogan's Alley, or the plane from 1942.
*Falco* - His moveset has slowly become more unique but I wouldn't be upset if he was cut, despite the outcry from tournament-level players. Star Fox hasn't had a decent installment in years (64 was the pinnacle, Adventures was abysmal, Assault was passable, Command was an improvement in everything except art direction) so it really only needs 1 representative. If Falco's going to stay, at least give him a Final Smash similar to Snake (who in all likelihood won't be back, so why waste the mechanic?).
*Pac-Man & Sonic* - I've felt that Smash should be a cast of Nintendo-created franchise characters. Pac-Man hasn't been relevant in decades, and I thought both should have died off in the transition to 3D games. Apparently not. But hey, at least they aren't clones.

For the record, yes I heard Sakurai's 'justification' for having similar characters be separate characters. I can understand the logic, but that doesn't make me like it any more.


----------



## Cress (Oct 9, 2014)

OneTimeUser said:


> *Lucina* - See above, except replace "clone" with "descendant" and "Pit" with "Marth." Have Marth or Lucina, no point in both. If they keep Lucina, replace Robin with someone else from the Fire Emblem series, preferably a mage/wizard for the sake of moveset diversity. Personal input? Nergal, Validar, or another villain.



Or put in Henry. He'd make armies of Risen appear and laugh at the enemies' deaths.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 9, 2014)

OneTimeUser said:


> I had a stupidly long, in-depth post explaining my opinions, but here's the cut-down version:
> 
> 
> *Dr. Mario* - Glad he was cut from Brawl, no idea why he's back.
> ...



That's pretty much what I was thinking about Ganondorf.

Seriously, he had magic powers in OoT and a sword in TP. Why haven't they used any of that?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

OneTimeUser said:


> Adventures was abysmal


Adventure wasn't that bad, but it was my first Star Fox game so I have a soft spot for it.


OneTimeUser said:


> [*]*Pac-Man & Sonic* - I've felt that Smash should be a cast of Nintendo-created franchise characters.


Mega Man isn't from Nintendo, and yet everybody loved his inclusion in Smash, same goes for Sonic back in the glorious date of 10/17/07.
I just love it how all of these beloved gaming icons get to duke it out with Mario, something that a 90's kid would explode when hearing about Smash 4.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperiorTech said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking about Ganondorf.
> 
> Seriously, he had magic powers in OoT and a sword in TP. Why haven't they used any of that?


Because Sakurai's lazy.


----------



## Mini Mario (Oct 11, 2014)

Link and Wii Fit Trainer, and possibly Lucina


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 11, 2014)

Duck hunt dog. Just.....why? I mean Just what is the appeal? If anything, I'm just amazed they were able to give them a move set.
Dr. Mario. He wasn't in brawl so why bring him back? Would have been better if the viruses were in his final smash or maybe the viruses be an assist trophy.
Greninja. Interesting character but just meh overall.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Duck hunt dog. Just.....why? I mean Just what is the appeal? If anything, I'm just amazed they were able to give them a move set.


It's so creative though, you could say the same for R.O.B. and Mr. Game & Watch.


Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Greninja. Interesting character but just meh overall.


He's actually really good, probably my 2nd main when it comes to speedy characters.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 12, 2014)

i personally like clones because hey, more palette options  its not like they took up another characters slot anyway, just last touch additions. i was a bit sad lucina was pretty much like marth as i was hoping for a different moveset, but i love her to death anyway and im glad she got in. dont hate !!!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

justice said:


> i personally like clones because hey, more palette options  its not like they took up another characters slot anyway, just last touch additions. i was a bit sad lucina was pretty much like marth as i was hoping for a different moveset, but i love her to death anyway and im glad she got in. dont hate !!!


I'm hoping that she would be a tad bit different (Kinda like Roy was in Melee), but she's still a good character in Smash regardless.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 12, 2014)

Well ofcourse, Marth and his sister Martha (C'mon guise, Lucina? rly) are top tier.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

In my opinion, Mr. Game and Watch (never really was a fan of him), Dark Pit, Dr. Mario, R.O.B. Charizard (a cool pokemon, but there are better who fit the game more).

Was hoping for Isaac from Golden Sun or Simon Belmont from Castlevania


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 12, 2014)

Otasira said:


> Simon Belmont from Castlevania


Don't bring Captain N' into this, I've already seen too much with the Megaman and Pit jokes


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Don't bring Captain N' into this, I've already seen too much with the Megaman and Pit jokes


There's been too many Captain N jokes. 

And I don't even like that show, but it's SO EASY to make jokes out of it.


----------



## Story (Oct 12, 2014)

Dark Pitt, and I like him as a character. He's just not interesting enough design wise like Lucina and Dr. Mario.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 13, 2014)

Otasira said:


> Was hoping for Isaac from Golden Sun



So much this!!!!

I can imagine what a lot of what his moveset would be. Side special would be Ragnarok or Odyssey, Down Special would be Earthquake or Mother Gaia,  Up Special would be Cure, but would lose power if used consecutively or maybe even have charges. Neutral Special would be kinda like Shulk's Monado Modes, cycle through a couple Djinn and then unleash once you choose one.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

All of the clones.  Also bring back Lucas and Snake.


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2014)

For me Dark Pit and Dr. Mario. :/


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 13, 2014)

Dr. Mario needs to leave.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> Hence, why I said characters that *should* have never been introduced to the series. I never said take them out. I just simply wish they were never included.



Oh, sorry I can't read.


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dark Pit. I don't play Kid Icarus so I really don't understand why he is a character and not just an alternate costume...


----------

